# Thinking of an arc welder...



## lastminute (30 May 2021)

Thinking of an arc welder....which should I go for..Inverter or not?

Thanks for any guidance....Gerry.


----------



## bourbon (30 May 2021)

Inverters are quieter, But more complicated when they go wrong, and are more expensive initially. Depends what you want one for. Both will stick two bits of ( thick ) metal together. If it's your first one. Include PPE in your budget as well. The hand held masks that come with them, will hinder you rather than help.


----------



## lexi (31 May 2021)

Go for an inverter type. Smooth operation and compact. Easier to master for a learner too. Chinese ones are ok for the money. I use an oil cooled Oxford but they don’t suit most people


----------



## dickm (31 May 2021)

Would love to be able to justify an inverter jobby, but my Oxford will outlive me by many years. Just spent a happy few hours trying not to blow holes in some 1mm steel........


----------



## Spectric (31 May 2021)

lexi said:


> I use an oil cooled Oxford but they don’t suit most people


They are a rugged machine and so basic, what I used in welding class fourty years ago and well suited to stick welding. My TIG machine is not invertor technology either but can run 100% duty cycle at 300 amps in ali or ferrous and apart from weighing over 250 Kg is great.


----------



## Trextr7monkey (31 May 2021)

Another vote for Oxford or Pickhill oil cooled machine-lots getting sold off for less than £100


----------



## Rockolababy (31 May 2021)

Hi 
I bought an Oxford nearly 50 years ago, still use it, rock solid and when I switch it on
the street lights dim for about 2 miles around. I bought it from Exchange and Mart
and the advert ran " The Welder that Built Dagenham" ...can't say fairer than that..


----------



## KingAether (31 May 2021)

One more vote for the oxford, if you don't need to take it places to work often ie. farm repairs or mobile welding, etc they are great for the money and last longer than us


----------



## Jester129 (1 Jun 2021)

Sorry to hijack your thread, but I've been thinking the same for a while now. 
Not sure which sort though - arc or mig, or even a mig/arc combined. Any thoughts folks?


----------



## TFrench (1 Jun 2021)

Jester129 said:


> Sorry to hijack your thread, but I've been thinking the same for a while now.
> Not sure which sort though - arc or mig, or even a mig/arc combined. Any thoughts folks?


All depends how much you think you'll use it. If it's just the odd little repair here and there, a cheap buzz box stick welder will probably be fine. If you think you'll be doing a lot, a gas mig is probably better.


----------



## Sachakins (1 Jun 2021)

Would this be off use





Parkside Flux-Cored Wire Welder - at Lidl UK


Parkside Flux-Cored Wire Welder - Powerful and compact, functions without the use of shielding gas Adjustable welding current Adjustable 2-roller wire




www.lidl.co.uk


----------



## Jester129 (2 Jun 2021)

Thanks for that Sachakins, but I was thinking something with some more amperage, to give more welding time. It will be gasless mig if I go that route. Is mig easier than arc to do? I haven't a clue.


----------



## Fergie 307 (2 Jun 2021)

Personally I wouldn't use gasless mig, not that great and you will probably end up wishing you'd bought a gas one. I would contact R Tech, no connection other than as a very satisfied customer with two of their machines. They will be able to advise you and their machines are very good value. I also have a big old Sealey, can't remember the model but that has been a good machine as well.


----------



## Spectric (2 Jun 2021)

Jester129 said:


> It will be gasless mig if I go that route. Is mig easier than arc to do? I haven't a clue.


Avoid gasless MIG, micky mouse welding that produces some great pigeon shiete welds with lots of porosity and poor penetration, better of with Sikaflex.

Arc, or stick welding is a simple process with minimal setup, MIG is slightly more complicated and not as basic with the welder costing more. You will get more from a cheap arc welder than a cheap MIG, and will not require a gas bottle. You have not said what you would like to weld either, and getting some basic training by doing an evening course would really help if you want to get more proficient and be able to know when a weld is bad, and then how to correct.


----------



## G. Velasco (3 Oct 2021)

If you are thinking arc welder, you should go with the inverter because the inverter is the latest technology. It makes it easier to use an arc welder. Inverter improves on arc welder IGBT power control mode, and it enhances the reliability of your machine.


----------



## clogs (3 Oct 2021)

Inverter types are fine if u want to carry it on ur shoulder to fix a gate or something away from the shed......BUT u can do that with a buzz box....at less than 1/2 the price......biggest prob with buzz boxes is people buy the cheapest rods....and then struggle, esp when inexperienced.....
I have a 160amp buzz box with copper windings...(3 times heavier that the latest mod machines with ally windings) and run it often on a genny.....
I also have a new'ish 225amp Oxford and 480amp Wilson both oil cooled.....would never sell em....
plus I run a 180mig.....
Mig is fine if u work indoors and would like to tinker with cars and make gates....BUT lack of use the wire rusts on the drum unless u have a heated shop....U cant spray the wire with WD40.....
u kinda must think of daily use...plus the gas bottle which will always be empty.....as for MMA/arc rods there are some good make and really only a few quid a box dearer than the rubbish thats on line....best keep em in the airing cupboard........when they get damp they die.....
Overal the mig works out much more expensive to run and buy.....for little return, yes the welds dont have flux on em but they still give splater balls that will need cleaning.....
Cheap mig are a waste of time now.....a good med mig will cost 300 ish and dont buy from on-line store without store fronts and on that subject Machine mart and the like are just Chinese stuff painted a diff colour....
Just go to the likes of R Tech...they will help the DIY'er as well as the proffesionals....
lastley find somebody who is experienced to help u start, that way u can use a couple of welders and c what u like.....
but dont think a cheapo mig will be as nice to use as £1000 pro jobby....
good luck.......


----------



## Robotstar5 (31 Oct 2021)

Spectric said:


> Avoid gasless MIG, micky mouse welding that produces some great pigeon shiete welds with lots of porosity and poor penetration, better of with Sikaflex.



Things have improved now, check out this chap's results using gasless.


----------

